

Smug Ugly, OSX presenting SMB shares - gdee
http://dashes.com/anil/2007/10/smug-ugly.html

======
jaimzob
Jesus wept, it's a _joke_ for christ's sake. And I find it far preferable, and
far more human, than the insufferably superior tone of this blog post.

~~~
tfh
And you could always change the icon of your shares if it bugs you that much.

------
PatrickTulskie
Does anyone really get that bent out of shape over this anymore? Everyone
learned about it 3 years ago.

I'll bet most people can't even tell what the actual icon is when they are
browsing on their network. There are tons of icons in OS X with minute details
that you don't notice in normal usage of the OS. Ever notice the Lorem Ipsum
on the Dictionary icon? How about "ie sucks" on the CSSEdit icon?

~~~
rimantas
TextEdit is worth mentioning then too.

------
telemachos
It's an obnoxious image, and the author is right that Apple (and everyone
else) should use either 10.5 or Leopard more consistently.

That said, I simply cannot remember the last time an Apple computer hard froze
on me - not an application, the entire OS. It simply doesn't seem to happen.
(Also his link to a picture of a crashed Apple (presumably?) seems broken.)

 _That_ said, I also run Debian, and complete system lock-ups never happen
there either.

~~~
ugh
Windows doesn’t crash anymore. No more than OS X anyway. I do think, however,
that the use of this icon is ok. It’s a cheap potshot at Windows but it’s only
visible if you use Quicklook or Coverflow, no big deal. And, contrary to the
author, I don’t believe that you should only mock if you are flawless.

(This is [2007], by the way. The BSOD icon is still there, though. It wasn’t
removed with 10.6 update.)

~~~
nkassis
Actually, it can be seen in smaller version on the side of Finder under
shared. I find it funny that i have two computer connected, one using NFS
which shows up a cool LCD and another one using SMB showing up with the BSOD
icon and both running Linux ;p

~~~
ugh
You see a monitor with something blue on it, it’s not identifiable as a BSOD
(if you don’t know). That was my point.

------
prabhu-pd
you know what the funniest thing was about that post? this comment...

"This is one of the things that makes me hesitate to get a Mac when I get my
first laptop next year. Spec-wise a Macbook would fit my needs perfectly, but
I'm just not sure I want to become part of the Mac demographic. Unfortunately,
said demographic tends to intersect with the irritating-smug-people
demographic and I don't want anything to do with that. I like Macs, but I wish
the company was secure enough in its betterness to present itself simply as
creating great products, not as a creating products that are better than
everything else."

its like saying i prefer bsod over a pic of bsod. ha ha

------
lurkinggrue
On top of that it's a windows 98 bluescreen.

------
thejay
Can't believe this shit hits front page.

